# Northeast Zone



## rogers55 (Mar 3, 2008)

We are planning a trip from LAX to Schenectady, NY using our Amtrak points.

The question is, do we count the Northeast Zone since Schenectady is located in it,

or just the Eastern zone when calculating the points needed?

We made the trip last year and got hooked on train travel.

tia,

Roger


----------



## AlanB (Mar 3, 2008)

You don't count the "Northeast" zone in your calculations. That zone is just for people traveling solely within that small zone.

So from LAX to SDY, you'd need either 10,500 AGR points for each coach seat, 35,000 AGR points for 2 people in a roomette, or 50,000 AGR points for a bedroom; all of which are 3 zone awards.


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 3, 2008)

AlanB said:


> You don't count the "Northeast" zone in your calculations. That zone is just for people traveling solely within that small zone.
> So from LAX to SDY, you'd need either 10,500 AGR points for each coach seat, 35,000 AGR points for 2 people in a roomette, or 50,000 AGR points for a bedroom; all of which are 3 zone awards.


Thanks Alan,

I suspected that was the case but it was not clear on the Amtrak site.


----------

